# Touch Toe Or Trip?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

What is more popular in your AREA?

I have had the honor of plumbing in several states so I have seen both used a lot,

For example, here in NY we use a lot of just standard trip levers, 

But when lived in NC, All we would use it touch toe drains 

What about you guys?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Lift and turn


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Lift and turn


 
most basic stuff is rapid fit W&O with lift and turn here too. the older homes like trip levers but why deal with setting them up if you don't have to? i know, they're not that hard but still...






paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep lift and turn or push and pull here, I like the watco brand.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> the older homes like trip levers but why deal with setting them up if you don't have to? i know, they're not that hard but still...
> 
> paul


I like trip lever, but your right, the others are way easier :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lift and turn, but, i like all the problems trip levers cause after time.
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$Cause I likes makins MONEY$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Toe pop


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Toe taps always clog up with hair too fast I never did like them. Then get one that has too much hair caught in it, and removing it to get the hair out can get to be a bear.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Toe taps always clog up with hair too fast I never did like them. Then get one that has too much hair caught in it, and removing it to get the hair out can get to be a bear.


So what do you use?

Regular trips?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Had never thought about that Ron, may have a point there. I have never been called back to one though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> So what do you use?
> 
> Regular trips?


Lift and Turns or Push and Pulls, hey did I not just say that in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Lift and Turns or Push and Pulls, hey did I not just say that in this thread. :laughing:


Yes, yes you did, My bad, :jester:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Lift and Turns or Push and Pulls, hey did I not just say that in this thread. :laughing:


Guess some people cant see so good Ron:laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Guess some people cant see so good Ron:laughing:


Its all the heavy drugs I am on :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Its all the heavy drugs I am on :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I thought the whole time it was too many beers!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> I thought the whole time it was too many beers!


Beers , drugs , running with the street gangs, you now how we do it in da hood Bill


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

yeh *******, I know your kind:laughing:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Lift and turn


*.X2.*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> *.X2.*


Damn, must be a big tub if you need 2 drains:laughing:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Bill said:


> Damn, must be a big tub if you need 2 drains:laughing:


 Touche'


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> yeh *******, I know your kind:laughing:


Yea, yea forum thug, yea yea thats it .......LOL :laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Lift & Turn for me.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

i always put in gerber trips... but i like the lift and turn.. hate wasing time adjusting the trip lever... I do like the cable drains on those jacuzzis ..


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Along the lines of waste and overflow ,,,, I have ,once, used the new (Watco I believe ) lift/turn with the green flexible overflow tube . VERY NICE !

However ,, I caught HELL getting that tube down into the tee.

Anybody else suffer this ??? What to do ??

Cal


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yep lift and turn or push and pull here, I like the watco brand.


 yeah ron, i like the watco 601 sch 40 lift and turn. the 500 tq are ok but i like to stay away from tubular waste and overflows. that way i can use a 2"x 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" tee, drains better, you can get a cable through easier, and if they ever change to a shower only down the road the 2" is already there.


----------

